# Hanging out on bottom of cage?



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

The past day Cosmo has been semi obsessed with wanting to hang out at the bottom of his cage. At first I thought it was because he was trying to pick at dried poop crust on the bar so I quickly cleaned it up with white vinegar and water. But he still keeps going down to the bottom to hang out despite me opening the door and putting him back on his perches. It's now to a point where he sees me coming and quickly goes up to the top perches because he knows I don't want him down there. He has been acting odd lately, like going to the underside of his food bowl and picking at the bars. He can't be too bored because he has so many toys he plays/argues with all the time and we take him out to hang out with us or on his play top. But just a moment ago I checked on him and he was chilling again on the bottom.

What's his deal? I don't suspect he is sick because he is eating, drinking, active, alert, and ready to step up when I approach him. I did do laundry all day yesterday (our electric dryer is vented in the basement not outside) and had a Yankee candle burning in the kitchen and livingroom (his cage is in the dinning room) Could this have anything to do with him doing this? He hasn't looked bothered as in opening his mouth and I kept a window open.

He is now playing with his toy on his corner perch I put him on.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Could Cosmo possibly be female?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Is there any food that fell to the bottom usually if there is Rocko would try get them between the grate and also Rocko has toy balls and wood shapes at the bottom of his cage.


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

SunnyandChickie said:


> Could Cosmo possibly be female?


I don't think, he is soo vocal, he does heart wings when he sings his little heart out and shows off, and just a lot of male behavior.

He just got a new cage and the bottom is a good foot from the waste tray. I'm thinking the food dish thing is from pellet dust when he cracks them open.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CosmoBird said:


> I don't think, he is soo vocal, he does heart wings when he sings his little heart out and shows off, and just a lot of male behavior.
> 
> He just got a new cage and the bottom is a good foot from the waste tray. I'm thinking the food dish thing is from pellet dust when he cracks them open.


Yes when Rocko eats his pellets alot of dusty bits are left in the bowl.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Cockatiels are ground foragers. It's natural for them to pick at the ground. When mine are in cage they always walk the bottom, so I put little foraging toys down there, so they don't pick at stray poop.

If he looks lethargic or tucks under his wings at the bottom of the cage, he definitely isn't feeling well, but he may just be chilling out there looking for something to pick at


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I always have toys at the bottom it looks weird if theres only toys at the top


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey takes spells where he plays on the bottom of his cage, but is wary of toys down there. If I put any toys there for him, he won't go near them.


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

I didn't really think about them being ground foragers, it was just odd to me because it's the first time he was doing that. You guys are right, I should probably find him some toys to put on the bottom for him. I think maybe he was exploring his new deluxe home we got him a week or too ago. He has been back on his top perches singing his little heart out at 6 am today lol


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey was about a year and a couple months before he explored his floor for the first time, that we saw. He may have while we were at work, prior to that.


----------

